# Some Luca's orchestral noodling



## lux (May 30, 2009)

what the title says..just some immaterial orchestra fun

Ten

Thanks for listening and for every feedback should come.

Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 30, 2009)

Hi Luca,

Nice work man - great sound stage and sonics. String staccatos and brass short notes generally sound very nice. Interesting orchestration especially in the beginning - Elfman-ish. Which libraries did you use?

Mock-up-wise, check 1:13 to 1:19 - strings lack legato so you're getting attack suction as notes need more connectivity there. Also, check the trumpets at 0:47 to 1:11 - the sustains seem to need more expression there. Just a personal choice but from a writing standpoint I'm not sure I would carry the trumpet octave thing for the duration of that section - perhaps mix it up with octaves and unison? 

Anyway, fine work Luca - best I've heard from you in a long time.


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 30, 2009)

Hey Luca,

Love your work man, great mix and composition, sounds very balanced and everything fits together nice on the sound stage.

The piece throughout has a sort of carnival/light bizzare feel if i may say so, interesting and different.

I agree with Frederick on the 0:46 trumpets which jumped out a bit for me when i was listening. I think they sound a bit like they are "playing on their own"... that's the best description i could find. Perhaps a counter melody or a octave double like Frederick suggested would support the melody at that point.

Thanks for sharing, great stuff as usual!

Theo


----------



## lux (May 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot Frederick and Theo. I'm gonna check your suggestions.

Luca


----------



## artsoundz (May 30, 2009)

Luca, this is really terrific. NEVER a dull moment and this piece, above all , tells a story. I love the changes and the way it SO holds one's interest. The occasional 'blue note" is very cool and is just one of many outstanding harmonic ideas. 

I agree w/the previous post-one of the best yet from you. I'm keepin' this one to study later.


----------



## IvanP (May 31, 2009)

Hey! Luca goes Stravinsky!

Different one, nice!


----------



## germancomponist (May 31, 2009)

Hey Luca,

This is a very cool composition and arrangement! Great!

Gunther


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

Very nice piece! Well crafted and very authentic producing!


----------



## lux (May 31, 2009)

Many thanks Gunther and Robin!

Luca


----------



## JohnG (May 31, 2009)

I LOVED this piece, Luca. Crazy and serious and subversive all at once. Must get live players on it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 31, 2009)

Very enjoyable listen!

especially liked the section just before the ending.


----------



## lux (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you John and Craig, much appreciated


----------



## lux (Jun 1, 2009)

no, thank you John for your nice words.

Luca


----------



## NedK (Jun 1, 2009)

Very good Luca. I like it a lot.


----------



## poseur (Jun 1, 2009)

great!
very cool piece.
i, too, can't wait to hear it played by 
some funky, irregular, sweating humans.

d


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice, Luca! Really nice compositon and orchestration!

Can you tell us a bit more about your reverb-settings and libs?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## lux (Jun 2, 2009)

muchas gracias Ned, Poseur and Hannes!

Hannes, lib used is custom stuff for strings and brass except tuba, Ewlqso XP for woods and percussions, both melodic and non melodic. I used just one instance of Waves Rverb on this applied to the main bus with a typical hall setting and not too long release. That seemed to work enough to my ears.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 2, 2009)

Luca,

I'm very much enjoying this noodle of yours and I look forward to hearing as many noodles as you can manage.

Thanks for sharing

Ray


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2009)

Love it too! Full of light and magic, great drive/pulse throughout, brought a smile to my face. The only things that I would change would be more tempo changes leading up to the first climax, and the ending arrangement/playing. The melody is beautiful, works well, but it's not rich/interesting enough in the timbre. Thanks for sharing this beauty of a piece!


----------



## david robinson (Jun 2, 2009)

luca,
bravo.
David Robinson.


----------



## lux (Jun 2, 2009)

oh, thanks so much Ray, Ned and David, thats nice to hear

Ned, i can see your point, definitely will check it out, thanks.

Luca


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah Luca, impressionante lavoro sul suono orchestrale, you rock dude! as you young people say...

roberto


----------



## Alex Temple (Jun 9, 2009)

Great work! I think with sampled orchestras it's very tempting to "peak" too early in a piece - so I think you did a really good job at keeping the energy moving forward at an appropriate pace so that we're still excited by the increased activity during the final climax.


----------



## lux (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot Alex, i've listened as well to your very nice works, never had the occasion to tell it before how much i liked them, so i tell you now.

Luca


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow - great production, mixing, composition, everything. 

If somebody would ask me what I want for Christmas, I would say 00:00 - 00:32 developed into one work.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 10, 2009)

Luca, very nice feature film sound. Great job.

Now I wanna see the movie...


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks Joanne and Greg!!

Luca


----------

